# How long does it take you to go to sleep?



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

My ENTP roommate and I (INTP) were talking and this came up in conversation. I usually take between 30 minutes to an hour to fall asleep after turning everything off and closing my eyes. She said she takes 10-15 minutes and that her other ENTP friend can do the same.

I thought this was weird since I figured my Ti-Ne was what kept me up at night continuously finding something for me to think about. It's impossible to voluntarily turn my brain off. Shouldn't she have a similar problem since she has Ne-Ti? 

Is this maybe just an INTP thing? Is this completely unrelated to MBTI? Am I just bad at clearing my head? How long does it take YOU to go to sleep? What are your thoughts?

(Note: We're both slightly obsessed with personality types and have done more than enough research to confirm that we are in fact an ENTP and INTP)


----------



## Epicglitch (Jun 13, 2014)

I am a INTP and it takes me hours to fall asleep, there's just so many new ideas to think about... And now I give you some web comics describing this problem


----------



## Mcee (Jul 11, 2014)

I seem to fluctuate between ISFP ISTJ or INTJ when I take the test. My brain goes into overdrive when it realizes I'm trying to sleep and I think of some pretty profound things during those times. Usually takes my brain a couple hours to realize its done overthinking every possible event that could happen in the near future. (Don't know what that says about my type)


----------



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

@Epicglitch 
I can relate! And thanks for the comics. 
@Mcee
Your test results are a little scattered. Read the portraits on personalitypage.com for those 3 personality types and see which you can relate to the most. Also read the INFP profile if those 3 don't quite fit. I think the Fi-Ne function pair might have a connection to being unable to sleep. This is off-topic from the thread. If you need more help figuring out your type, start your own thread, and I'll be happy to help there.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

A long time. I normally take a bunch of meletonin when I want to sleep, sometimes benadryl too.


----------



## static hysteria (Dec 23, 2013)

I have no trouble sleeping because I'm usually busy during the day. Getting out of bed, however...


----------



## Themorning (Jan 8, 2014)

Incredible variable! Largely dependent on my state of mind. If I am happy I usually fall asleep quickly, unless I get excited by something in which case I will be restless. If I am feeling a bit down, my sleep can be terrible. I had an existential crisis a month or so ago and didn't sleep three nights in one week. That was an extreme case though....


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a very hard time making myself go to sleep. 

But actually once I lay my head down on a pillow and close my eyes its probably not even 20 sheeps to count. And I usually stay asleep hard like thru a tornado I could sleep.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Hours. Sometimes days, even.


----------



## nix1 (Jun 25, 2014)

In days when I'm relaxed, probably one or two hours.
In days when I'm stressed or I'm engaged in some project, up to 6 hours more or less.
... And that happens exactly because of what Epicglitch said.

_so
many
ideas_


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I sleep easily when my mind is at peace.

Excessive andcompulsive internet usage, staying in my room all day, accidentally forgetting to socialise - all of these things detract from my ability to sleep properly.

Just a theory, of course. But generally I sleep very well at times that are best described as being the polar opposite to what I've listed above.


----------



## kenshi (Jun 9, 2014)

This INTP typically takes 30 to 60 minutes to fall asleep, sometimes longer. If I get an idea for solving some problem in my head, I'm going to have to get out of bed and try it out or I'll never get to sleep.


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

About 3 hours usually. I suck at sleeping.


----------



## Phobic (Dec 27, 2012)

Depends on the day. If I'm thoroughly wiped, maybe 10-15 minutes. Otherwise, it could take hours. 

I can't clear my head or I get bored just lying there. It drives me insane.


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd say generally 20-30 minutes for me. When I'm ready to go to sleep, I'm usually actually ready. My sis is an ISTP and it takes her a lot longer to fall asleep, she has a lot of trouble falling asleep and staying asleep. ESTP friend/former roommate would be out like a light in 5-15 min.


----------



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

Well if there's any correlation so far, it seems like IxTx's have trouble sleeping. I'm not certain there *is* a correlation though.  A much larger sample size would be necessary. Oh well. 

I don't think any ENTJ's have responded yet. Though I'd imagine they can fall asleep on demand because they work so much. Or maybe they also take forever.  The only confirmed ENTJ I know falls asleep pretty quickly.

Further responses are welcome.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Like an hour or 2 sometimes I can't sleep at all - I can close my eyes listen to music and still be awake for hours but again I'm quite energize and alert so don't really need that much sleep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to have problems going to sleep, but since I've started exercising regularly I go into a deep coma right when I hit the sack. (I think it's bc my body is in shock from my former sedentary lifestyle).


----------



## kenshi (Jun 9, 2014)

I tried jogging once. It helped me sleep for a week or two, but then I got used to the jogging and my inability to sleep returned. I'll note that that was when I had a morning job. Now I have an evening job and it's not nearly as bad.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Haha @static hysteria, I have the same problem. I usually have relatively no problem falling asleep, but I sleep through alarms like it's nobody's business.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Anywhere from 30-300 minutes. Depends on how I'm feeling that night and whether or not my brain will allow me a few consecutive thoughtless minutes. Usually the wait time is worth it tho, considering the fact that I tend to have dreams quite often it seems. Dreams are the best, and I would gladly give up being able to watch any actual movies (especially considering the garbage that makes up the majority of our modern movies) for the rest of my life if I were to be able to dream every night, with at least half of them being lucid.


----------



## kenshi (Jun 9, 2014)

LetsHarmonize said:


> I define "going to bed" as "laying down in bed with your eyes closed and with the intention of falling asleep."


It sounds like he did that, and when it didn't work, he played on the computer until it did work.


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

Between 30min to an hour. Two hours if I went to bed after the "hit the brick wall" moment passed, and if my mind is crazy busy.


----------



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

kenshi said:


> It sounds like he did that, and when it didn't work, he played on the computer until it did work.


Yes, but he stopped trying to go to sleep and instead played on the computer. That time isn't spent laying down in bed with all the lights out, devices off, and his eyes closed. In essence, he gave up and started over. That means he reset his timer. Are there any other possible misconceptions about my question?  I want to be as clear as possible.


----------



## Themorning (Jan 8, 2014)

Themorning said:


> Incredible variable! Largely dependent on my state of mind. If I am happy I usually fall asleep quickly, unless I get excited by something in which case I will be restless. If I am feeling a bit down, my sleep can be terrible. I had an existential crisis a month or so ago and didn't sleep three nights in one week. That was an extreme case though....


Hooray for another sleepless night! I'm feeling rather wired now.......


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

2-3 hours. 

around 20 minutes for a nap

in 5 mins or less if i'm super tired


----------



## Karpo (Jul 29, 2014)

If I exhaust myself then it may take 15-30 minuets, but if I'm just tried, It would take me an hour or two. It's easier to just stay up until my eyes start to feel heavy.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Several hours. I can't just turn off the lights and try to go to sleep, I have to distract myself from the wailing demons in my head by reading or watching TV.


----------



## crferguson (Jan 31, 2012)

It takes me between 30 minutes and an hour. I use to be worse, however. On the contrary, I've gotten worse at waking up in the middle of the night. One way or the other, insomnia appears to be a part of my life to some degree.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

It definitely would take me a couple of hours to fall asleep (I'm usually the last one in my house that is asleep). The main issue is that I tend to always think about problems present and future in regards to my life. This constant worrying really doesn't help me sleep faster...


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I take a double dosage of Ambien since I have such extreme insomnia. With it, I can generally fall asleep after I start feeling dizzy from them, without it might take me 4 - 5 hours to fall asleep, only to wake up a few hours later.


----------



## _Timshel (Sep 1, 2014)

My life as an INTJ:

Can't seem to actually get away from cerebral activities and get ready for bed until 1am (even though I have to be up at 6am).
But when I finally pull myself away from whatever I have been doing, usually reading a book or writing, I can fall asleep within 5-10 minutes. The only exception is when I have come across a brilliant new idea and I can't seem to stop processing it, then it will take me 30-60 minutes to fall asleep.


----------

